# I got My Nails Done!! Pics Inside!!



## Ricci (Jul 21, 2006)

OMG I feel so feminine! My hands look so beautiful,

This is my first time getting them done!! Whatcha think?


----------



## MACGoddess (Jul 21, 2006)

Very pretty hun!! I love getting my nails done as well... I have a regular acrylic overlay over my own nails so I can paint them colors and get a french whenever I want. I LOVE my nails now!


----------



## lynnda (Jul 21, 2006)

So pretty!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 21, 2006)

Your nails look so pretty!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 21, 2006)

those look soooooo pretty! i miss my acyrlics


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 21, 2006)

Pretty!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks!! These are Gels


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

Your nails look great! Mine are finally long and healthy now, so I don't have to worry about acrylics/gels anymore... Once I lost my initial nail artist, I had bad luck since... I finally found another good one, and then I ended up moving here to NY... I've tried three salons, and still had no luck!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 21, 2006)

The one I had has been doing it for 9 yrs ask them how long they have been doing nails

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Your nails look great! Mine are finally long and healthy now, so I don't have to worry about acrylics/gels anymore... Once I lost my initial nail artist, I had bad luck since... I finally found another good one, and then I ended up moving here to NY... I've tried three salons, and still had no luck!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 21, 2006)

they look great,thats the same way i do mine, enjoy, since this is you first time getting them done,bet your clicking your nails on everything making that (i got nails sound)


----------



## NotOfThisWorld (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow! Your nails look great. 

I wish I could grow my nails out, but whenever I do, they get in the way of my guitar playing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (Jul 21, 2006)

looks great.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jul 21, 2006)

They look lovely!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 21, 2006)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Gleam84 (Jul 21, 2006)

Your nails look really pretty.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 21, 2006)

Your nails look beautiful!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 21, 2006)

You ladies are wonderful thanks xoxo


----------



## LilDee (Jul 21, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## Gale_R (Jul 21, 2006)

they look loverly


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 22, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 22, 2006)

Your nails look good.


----------



## eric (Jul 22, 2006)

they look great!!!! now we match


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 22, 2006)

prettty


----------



## _withoutYou (Jul 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *Battygurl* OMG I feel so feminine! My hands look so beautiful, This is my first time getting them done!! Whatcha think?
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d2...ailsCustom.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 22, 2006)

Gorgeous nails! I do miss acrylics, but I'm so impatient.


----------



## KristieTX (Jul 23, 2006)

Pretty!


----------



## imnangel (Jul 23, 2006)

wow!! they look really cooooool!!!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Sep 24, 2006)

My nails are natural, meaning they are my nails and I also paint them myself as well. I usually paint them once a week. This is what I did this week.


----------



## mm_style (Sep 24, 2006)

wish mine could look like that


----------



## Ricci (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice!! but my nails dont ever get that long

Originally Posted by *ArcEnCiel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My nails are natural, meaning they are my nails and I also paint them myself as well. I usually paint them once a week. This is what I did this week.https://forum.makeuptalk.com/../...ges/french.JPG


----------



## dianee3 (Sep 25, 2006)

Very nice! I thought I was the only person who has never had a mani before!


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 25, 2006)

looks great! i love french tips.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Sep 25, 2006)

I really have to baby my hands. Absolute must to wear gloves when dish washing or cleaning the bathroom or else one breaks and its like dominos from there.


----------



## Geek (Sep 25, 2006)

is that a tatoo on your finger?


----------



## mandy_ (Sep 25, 2006)

I love love love getting my nails done. They look really nice


----------



## Barb.B (Sep 26, 2006)

Arcenciel.......I hate your nails, that flower crap is so 80's. FYI..there is nothing wrong with acrylics. I have them and so do alot of people, so no one is asking for your opinion.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Sep 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is that a tatoo on your finger? Those are just little nail appliquÃ©s, not tatoo's.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 26, 2006)

If u are asking me yes I am going to get it covbered w/ a small rose on a stem,, tatto was done when i ws 13 :/

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is that a tatoo on your finger?


----------



## Marisol (Sep 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Barb.B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Arcenciel.......I hate your nails, that flower crap is so 80's. FYI..there is nothing wrong with acrylics. I have them and so do alot of people, so no one is asking for your opinion. What are you talking about? She never said that there was anything wrong with acrylics. And if she did, she has a right to express her opinion as long as she does it in a respectful manner.


----------



## eric (Sep 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What are you talking about? She never said that there was anything wrong with acrylics. And if she did, she has a right to express her opinion as long as she does it in a respectful manner. i agree.. i think that was a little harsh considering she never said anything mean to begin with!!! haha
ps- i really like them and i think the flower thing is really cool and very pretty


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Sep 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If u are asking me yes I am going to get it covbered w/ a small rose on a stem,, tatto was done when i ws 13 :/ ooops!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Barb.B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Arcenciel.......I hate your nails, that flower crap is so 80's. FYI..there is nothing wrong with acrylics. I have them and so do alot of people, so no one is asking for your opinion. i think you need to learn some manners honey. remember, no one acctually asked for your opinion either. Yes, Arcenciel might have made certain people jealous that she can grow her nails, but i don't think thats reason enough to go insulting her or using the word hate. She's a sweet girl and so is everyone else here, not to mention _polite_. Try and adhere to the standards around here, you'll really enjoy MUT if you do. We are all different with different opinions and we each respect that, it makes things fun, be nice and happy posting!


----------



## blondie36 (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *alittlebit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think you need to learn some manners honey. remember, no one acctually asked for your opinion either. Yes, Arcenciel might have made certain people jealous that she can grow her nails, but i don't think thats reason enough to go insulting her or using the word hate. She's a sweet girl and so is everyone else here, not to mention _polite_. Try and adhere to the standards around here, you'll really enjoy MUT if you do. We are all different with different opinions and we each respect that, it makes things fun, be nice and happy posting! you took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Barb.B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Arcenciel.......I hate your nails, that flower crap is so 80's. FYI..there is nothing wrong with acrylics. I have them and so do alot of people, so no one is asking for your opinion. I just saw this post and was quite shocked... I would like to congratulate the lovely ladies of MuT for being so nice and defensive! WTG ladies, you guys are so sweet you make me proud!! And as a side note, Arcenciel, I LOVE the flowers on your nails! I only wish mine would grow that long on their own without breaking! I always get a little carried away and break one, and just like you said, it really is like dominoes and they all break from there... Finally I got so frustrated I just had them do an acrylic overlay on mine and be done with it!


----------



## Barb.B (Oct 19, 2006)

To all who bashed me,

Arcenciel has been my best friend for the last 17 years. We were just kidding. We thought it would be funny to bash each other on line. Obviously, it was in bad taste. We have already been contacted by several moderators and will cease making rude comments. I apologize for anyone that was offended. Obviously I think she is a very beautiful person both inside and out. Once again, I apologize for my behavior.


----------



## KristieTX (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow Barb, you had me convinced that you really were being rude to her. I was about to let ya have it too. LOL


----------



## Barb.B (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm sorry, I've know Maria since she was 14 years old, and just so every knows, SHE MADE ME DO IT!!! HAHAHAHA! Sorry again if I annoyed any of you. Maria told me about this web site and although I am not into makeup as much as she is, it is really interesting to see all the cool things people do with their makeup. Alot of you are very creative. Hopefully I can learn something. I am currently deathly afraid of eye shadow. Whenever I put it on, it looks dumb. Like I said, hopefully I can learn something. Thank you for replying, at least I know that one of you doesn't hate me!!


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 19, 2006)

Well I'm glad I scrolled to the bottom of this page before I said anything cause I was quite shocked that somebody would talk like that on here. Everyone is so nice and supportive of each other. I'm glad you two were only kidding though.


----------



## Shelley (Oct 28, 2006)

Battygirl and ArcEnCiel, you both have beautiful nails.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 28, 2006)

*Barb B *try using pigments,that is _one _eye color you will love


----------



## Barb.B (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm retarded when it comes to makeup. Is pigments the name of the color and is it from MAC? Sorry I am naive when it comes to eye makeup.


----------



## swimchick35 (Nov 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NotOfThisWorld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow! Your nails look great. 
I wish I could grow my nails out, but whenever I do, they get in the way of my guitar playing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

yah, I play guitar too and that's the one thing i hate about it 
They're so pretty!!! and so are yours, ArcEnCiel. skills!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

ah i cant see the pic


----------

